# في يسوع المسيح وحده ، تتحقق نبؤات العهد ال&#16



## NEW_MAN (26 مارس 2006)

*في يسوع المسيح وحده ، تتحقق نبؤات العهد ال&#16*

*يتميز الايمان المسيحي بأنه لا يلغي ما قبله ولا ينسخه *
*وان كان يتممه ويكمله *

*قال الرب يسوع المسيح :*
*" لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل"*
*(متى 5 : 17 ) *

*وفي هذا فنحن نفتخر ونؤمن بما قاله الانبياء ورجال الله القديسون *
*الذين ارسلهم الله منذ بدء كلامه واستعلانه للبشر *
*لم نحذف من كلامهم حرفا ، ولم نغير من كلامهم حرفا *
*ولماذا نفعل ؟؟؟ وفي كلامهم ونبؤاتهم الحياة الابدية *
*فكما قال السيد يسوع المسيح له المجد :*
*"تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله."*
*(متى 22 : 29) و (مرقس 12 : 24)*

*وقال أيضا له المجد :*
*" فتشوا الكتب لانكم تظنون ان لكم فيها حياة ابدية.وهي التي تشهد لي.*
*(يوحنا 5 : 39)*

*ولهذا رأيت ان نفتح هذا الموضوع الهام على شكل سلسلة *
*نذكر فيها نبؤة من العهد القديم ، وكيف تحققت في السيد يسوع المسيح *

*تابع معنا هذه الدراسة *
*اتمنى لكم كل الفائدة والبركة*

*اخوكم : نيومان*


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 مارس 2006)

*ولادة السيد المسيح من عذراء *

*"18 اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا.لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس.*
*19 فيوسف رجلها اذ كان بارا ولم يشأ ان يشهرها اراد تخليتها سرّا.*
*20 ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الامور اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم قائلا يا يوسف ابن داود*
*لا تخف ان تأخذ مريم امرأتك.لان الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس.*
*21 فستلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه يسوع لانه يخلّص شعبه من خطاياهم.*
*22 **وهذا كله كان لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل.*
*23 هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا*
*( متى 1 : 18)*


*النبؤة جاءت في سفر اشعياء 7 : 14*

*" ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل"*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 مارس 2006)

*النبؤة عن مكان ولادته

" اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة وانت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي
الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل"
(ملاخي 5 : 2)

تعقيب: لاحظ النبؤة تقول ( مخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الازل ) 
من تصفه النبؤة بهذا الكلام ؟؟؟
مدبر الشعب الذي يخرج من **بيت لحم افراتة 

تحقيق النبؤة 

"1 وفي تلك الايام صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة.
2 وهذا الاكتتاب الاول جرى اذ كان كيرينيوس والي سورية.
3 فذهب الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد الى مدينته.
4 فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى **مدينة داود
التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود وعشيرته
5 ليكتتب مع مريم امرأته المخطوبة وهي حبلى.
6 وبينما هما هناك تمّت ايامها لتلد."
(لوقا 2 : 1 - 6)

**تعقيب :
تحقيق النبؤة هنا تم بطريقة مميزة جدا 
فقد كان يوسف ومريم يسكنان في مكان آخر غير بيت لحم 
ولكن لكي يتم المكتوب فقد دبر الله ان يأتي يوسف ومريم لتلد يسوع في بيت لحم 
حتى يستد كل فم قد يقول انها كانت صدفة ان يكون طفلا من المولودين في بيت لحم 
يقول انه المسيح المنتظر ، فهنا لا يمكن ان يكون للصدفة اي مكان .


وايضا 

"3 فلما سمع هيرودس الملك اضطرب وجميع اورشليم معه.
4 فجمع كل رؤساء الكهنة وكتبة الشعب وسألهم اين يولد المسيح.
5 **فقالوا له في بيت لحم اليهودية.لانه هكذا مكتوب بالنبي.
6 وانت يا بيت لحم ارض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا .لان منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي اسرائيل"
(متى 2 : 3 - 6)

**تعقيب : كانت النبؤة بمكان ميلاد المسيح مشهورة ومعروفة 
ومنتشرة بين اليهود ، وكانوا يتوقعون ميلاد المسيح في هذا المكان وهذا الزمان بالتحديد 
وهذا سوف يأتي في النبؤات عن زمان ميلاد المسيح .

الرب يبارككم .*


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 مارس 2006)

*النبؤة بأمر هيرودس بقتل الاطفال لعله يقتل يسوع بينهم 

هكذا قال الرب.صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مرّ.
راحيل تبكي على اولادها وتأبى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين.
(ارميا 31 : 15)

النبؤة بالعودة من مصر 

لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته ومن مصر دعوت ابني
(هوشع 11 : 1)


تحقيق النبؤات 

وبعدما انصرفوا اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا قم وخذ الصبي
وامه واهرب الى مصر وكن هناك حتى اقول لك.لان هيرودس مزمع ان يطلب الصبي ليهلكه.
14 فقام واخذ الصبي وامه ليلا وانصرف الى مصر.
15 وكان هناك الى وفاة هيرودس.لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني
16 حينئذ لما رأى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جدا.فارسل وقتل جميع الصبيان الذين
في بيت لحم وفي كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس.
17 حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل.
18 صوت سمع في الرامة نوح وبكاء وعويل كثير.راحيل تبكي على اولادها ولا تريد ان تتعزى لانهم ليسوا بموجودين
19 فلما مات هيرودس اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر في حلم ليوسف في مصر
20 قائلا.قم وخذ الصبي وامه واذهب الى ارض اسرائيل.لانه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبي.
(متى 2 : 16 - 20)*


----------



## NEW_MAN (29 مارس 2006)

*النبؤة بمجيء يوحنا المعمدان قبل المسيح*
*وهي تثبت ان المسيح هو (الله الظاهر في الجسد )*

*العهد القديم الله ( يهوه ) يتكلم بانه سوف يأتي وسوف يرسل ملاكا (رسولا) قدامه :*
*هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي ويأتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه *
*وملاك العهد الذي تسرّون به هوذا يأتي قال رب الجنود*
*(ملاخي 3: 1)*

*صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب.قوّموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا.*
*(اشعياء 40 : 3)*

*تحقيق النبؤة *

*" وفي تلك الايام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهودية.*
*2 قائلا توبوا لانه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات.*
*3 فان هذا هو الذي قيل عنه باشعياء النبي القائل صوت صارخ في البرية *
*اعدوا طريق الرب.اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة"*
*(متى 3 : 1 - 3)*

*" بدء انجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله*
*2 كما هو مكتوب في الانبياء.ها انا ارسل امام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيّئ طريقك قدامك.*
*3 صوت صارخ في البرية اعدّوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة.*
*4 كان يوحنا يعمد في البرية ويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا.*
*(مرقس 1 : 1 - 4)*

*"وفي السنة الخامسة عشر من سلطنة طيباريوس قيصر اذ كان بيلاطس البنطي واليا على اليهودية *
*وهيرودس رئيس ربع على الجليل وفيلبس اخوه رئيس ربع على ايطورية وكورة تراخونيتس وليسانيوس رئيس ربع على الابلية*
*2 في ايام رئيس الكهنة حنان وقيافا كانت كلمة الله على يوحنا بن زكريا في البرية.*
*3 فجاء الى جميع الكورة المحيطة بالاردن يكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا.*
*4 كما هو مكتوب في سفر اقوال اشعياء النبي القائل صوت صارخ في البرية أعدّوا طريق الرب اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة.*
*5 كل واد يمتلئ وكل جبل واكمة ينخفض وتصير المعوجات مستقيمة والشعاب طرقا سهلة.*
*6 ويبصر كل بشر خلاص الله*
*(لوقا 3 : 1)*

*" وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا حين ارسل اليهود من اورشليم كهنة ولاويين ليسألوه من انت.*
*20 فاعترف ولم ينكر واقرّ اني لست انا المسيح.*
*21 فسألوه اذا ماذا.ايليا انت.فقال لست انا.النبي انت.فاجاب لا.*
*22 فقالوا له من انت لنعطي جوابا للذين ارسلونا.ماذا تقول عن نفسك.*
*23 قال انا صوت صارخ في البرية قوّموا طريق الرب كما قال اشعياء النبي.*
*24 وكان المرسلون من الفريسيين.*
*25 فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد ان كنت لست المسيح ولا ايليا ولا النبي.*
*26 اجابهم يوحنا قائلا انا اعمد بماء.ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه.*
*27 هو الذي يأتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست بمستحق ان احل سيور حذائه*
*(يوحنا 1 : 19- 27)*


----------



## NEW_MAN (30 مارس 2006)

*النبؤة ببدء ارسالية وخدمة يسوع المسيح 

1 روح السيد الرب عليّ لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب
لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق.
2 لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب وبيوم انتقام لالهنا لأعزي كل النائحين
3 لاجعل لنائحي صهيون لأعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد ودهن فرح عوضا عن النوح
ورداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة فيدعون اشجار البر غرس الرب للتمجيد
(اشعياء 61 : 1 - 3)

تحقيق النبؤة 

16 وجاء الى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى.ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ.
17 فدفع اليه سفر اشعياء النبي.ولما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه
18 روح الرب عليّ لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب
لانادي للمأسورين بالاطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وارسل المنسحقين في الحرية
19 واكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة.
20 ثم طوى السفر وسلمه الى الخادم وجلس.وجميع الذين في المجمع كانت عيونهم شاخصة اليه.
21 فابتدأ يقول لهم انه اليوم قد تم هذا المكتوب في مسامعكم.
(لوقا 4 : 16 - 21)*


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 مارس 2006)

*النبؤة الاولى عن زمان مجيء المسيح 

قال يعقوب بروح النبوة 
"لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا (حق السيادة )ومشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون (صانع السلام) وله يكون خضوع شعوب."(تكوين 49 : 10)

تحقيق النبؤة 

" ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك"
(متى 2 : 1)

" كان في ايام هيرودس ملك اليهودية كاهن اسمه زكريا من فرقة ابيا وامرأته من بنات هرون واسمها اليصابات ..
وبعد تلك الايام حبلت اليصابات امرأته واخفت نفسها خمسة اشهر ....
وفي الشهر السادس أرسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة
27 الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف.واسم العذراء مريم.

(لوقا 1 : 5 و 24 و 26 و 27)


**تعقيب :
كان ميلاد الرب يسوع في زمن هيرودس الكبير ملك اليهودية
وهيرودس هو أول ملك يحكم اليهودية من خارج سبط يهوذا 
فقد كان نصف أدوميا نصف يهودي 
ويقال في التلمود انه عندما تولى هيرودس الحكم 
صرخ رجال الدين اليهودي : لقد زال القضيب (الملك) من يهوذا ولم يأتي "شيلون" بعد 
ولكن ما لم يعرفه رجال الدين اليهودي ان صانع السلام جاء متواضعا 
كانوا يعرفون انه سوف يولد في بيت لحم اليهودية بحسب النبؤات ( راجع النبؤة الخاصة بذلك )
ولكنهم كانوا يتوقعون ظهور المسيح فجأة وبدون مقدمات 
" يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه.ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء.
لان من عرف فكر الرب او من صار له مشيرا.
(روميه 11 : 33 و 34)
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أبريل 2006)

*النبؤة الثانية عن زمان مجيء المسيح 

قال دانيال النبي :

" 21 وانا متكلم بعد بالصلاة اذا بالرجل جبرائيل الذي رأيته في الرؤيا في الابتداء مطارا واغفا لمسني عند وقت تقدمة المساء. 22 وفهمني وتكلم معي وقال يا دانيال اني خرجت الآن لاعلمك الفهم. 23 في ابتداء تضرعاتك خرج الامر وانا جئت لاخبرك لانك انت محبوب.فتأمل الكلام وافهم الرؤيا. 24 سبعون اسبوعا قضيت على شعبك وعلى مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية وتتميم الخطايا ولكفارة الاثم وليؤتى بالبر الابدي ولختم الرؤيا والنبوة ولمسح قدوس القدوسين.
25 فاعلم وافهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم وبنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع واثنان وستون اسبوعا يعود ويبنى سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة. 26 وبعد اثنين وستين اسبوعا يقطع المسيح وليس له وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس وانتهاؤه بغمارة والى النهاية حرب وخرب قضي بها. 27 ويثبت عهدا مع كثيرين في اسبوع واحد وفي وسط الاسبوع يبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة وعلى جناح الارجاس مخرب حتى يتم ويصبّ المقضي على المخرب"
(دانيال 9 : 21- 27)


تحقيق النبؤات 

واضح أن هذه السبعون أسبوعاً هي أسابيع سنين، أي 490سنة، كما قال الرب لحزقيال مرة « قد جعلت لك كل يوم عوضاً عن سنة» (حز6:4). وواضح أنها خاصة بشعب دانيال، أي اليهود، وبمدينته المقدسة، أي أورشليم. وأنها مقسَّمة إلى ثلاثة أقسام:

القسم الأول سبعة أسابيع أي 49سنة تبتدئ «من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبناؤها» وفي هذه المدة «يُبنى سور أورشليم (أي شارع) وخليج (أي سور) في ضيق الأزمنة ( أي في وقت كرب)»
وهذا قد تم في أيام نحميا حيث كانوا «باليد الواحدة يعملون العمل وبالأخرى يمسكون السلاح. وكان البانون يبنون وسيف كل واحد مربوط على جنبه» (نح17:4،18).

القسم الثاني اثنان وستون أسبوعاً، أي 434 سنة، بعدها يُقطع المسيح (أي يموت) وليس له (أي لا يأخذ ملكه). وهذا قد تم في ميعاده بالضبط في صَلب ربنا يسوع المسيح.

بعد هذا تأتي نبوة مترتبة على رفض المسيح وقطعه وهي أن «شعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس». وهذا عينه هو ما أنبأ به الرب له المجد قبل صلبه قائلاً «هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً... الحق أقول لكم إنه لا يُترك ههنا حجر على حجر لا ينقض» (مت38:23،2:24). وتم هذا بالضبط في سنة 70م. عندما جاء تيطس الروماني بجيوشه وأخرب المدينة والقدس*


----------



## NEW_MAN (1 أبريل 2006)

لاحظت ان هناك موضوعا مكتوبا بالفعل 
يحمل نفس المعنى والهدف ...

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4413


آسف على التكرار ...

الرب يبارككم


----------



## metro (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: في يسوع المسيح وحده ، تتحقق نبؤات العهد ال*

شهادة يسوع هى روح النبوة
http://chtruth.blogspot.com


----------



## metro (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: في يسوع المسيح وحده ، تتحقق نبؤات العهد ال*



metro قال:


> شهادة يسوع هى روح النبوة
> http://chtruth.blogspot.com



http://chtruth.blogspot.com


----------

